# Party Menu:



## hrob1234 (Sep 5, 2016)

With only 3 weeks left till our annual party this is the time I usually start working on the menu.Was wondering what everyone else's menus are looking like so far.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

We start menu planning early too as we have a sit down dinner the Saturday before Halloween and a buffet on Halloween night. So far this is what we have , although I suspect there might be a few tweaks before we are through!  

*Bewitching Beginnings *
Scream of tomato soup served with creepy crusty cobbweb rolls
Monstrous mushroom mayhem melts 
*Macabre Mains *
Eyeball beef stew served with monster-mash potatoes and ghastly greens
Chilli-con-carnage served with a selection of freakish-fixings
*Deadly Desserts* 
Devil's chocolate fudge cake
Dark as night chocolate mousse topped with graveyard dirt
*Cursed Concoctions*
Witch's Brew
Ghoul-tini 

And for the buffet: 

Putrid paprika sticks
Creepy crudites & dastardly dip
Petrified pizza with a selection of terrifying toppings
Terrifying twice baked potatoes

Caramel I-Scream with spooky spiderweb chocolate brownies
Bats, ghosts, pumpkin & witch's hat cookies
Haunted halloween cupcakes
Perilous pumpkin pie
Spine chilling candy apples
Blood curdling chocolate surprise (this will be a chocolate fountain with things to dip)


----------



## Loops (Sep 29, 2016)

Bratwich, your menus sound delicious!!

Our is mostly divided between Harry Potter and Game of Thrones and for now this is what I’m thinking:

ribs in garlic and herbs crust, roasted chicken with smoky maple syrup, Yorkshire puddings, Cornish pasties and mini shepard’s pies.
As for the desserts - for so many many many reasons  - I’ll make pastries presented in a suitcase a la Jacob Kowalski of Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you, Loops. I like the sound of yours as well. Very creative way to present the pastries.


----------



## hrob1234 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thankyou for the ideas,Ill post ours once its finalized!


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

I have yet to come up with fun names for anything, but I've got some cool displays at least planned. But here's the actual basic menu offerings [just finger foods this year]:

Actual Food:

Guacamole with blue corn chips
Popcorn with cheddar cheese dusting
Charcuterie board, Cheese board
Sliders
Hummus with veggies

Dessert Food:

Candy bowls
Pumpkin Spice Cookies
Mini cupcakes

Drinks:

Spiked Punch of some sort with fruit
Assortment of local beers
Seltzers [the little mini ones]


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

This will be a good post to follow for ideas


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm doing Creepy Hollow this year so I'm trying to stick to the theme for the after haunt dinner:

Pumpkin Spice Soup
Pork Chops with Apples
Mashed Garlicky Sweet Potatoes
Green beans with almonds and honey lemon sauce

My biggest timing issue is the mashed potatoes. I don't want them to get cold and gloopy. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## obergh (Oct 11, 2017)

Last year we decorated deviled eggs to look like spiders (using pieces of black olive), decorated a baked pasta dish to look like a face, and for dessert made "bloody eye" with raspberry sauce, whipped cream, a kiwi slice and chocolate chip.


----------



## GirlNo3Belcher (Sep 25, 2017)

We don't do anything creative with the food, just put it on Halloween-themed plates/bowls haha.

So far planning for food:

Buffalo chicken dip
A layered taco tip
Onion dip
Salsa/queso
Charcuterie/cheese/crackers board
Fruit platter
Vegetable platter
Assortment of nuts
Assortment of chips
Hummus
An assortment of wraps

For beverages:

Every year I make a pot of warm spiked cider (apple cider, spiced rum, Fireball, butterscotch liqueur).

I also do test tube shots, and those are always a hit. I put just a little grenadine in the bottom of each tube, then fill the rest of the tube with a mix of Cran-Tangerine juice, triple sec, and either vodka or tequila. 

I haven't committed to this 100% yet, but I was thinking of making something in a clear beverage dispenser with black vodka.

I thought this looked awesome with the black vodka and edible shimmer stuff: https://www.elletalk.com/blog/2016/black-magic

I don't think I'll use that recipe, but I like the look of it. I might do some kind of lemonade punch thing, with the black vodka and shimmer. We'll see.

Then an assortment of beers/spiked seltzer/soda/regular seltzer.

We also get some variety packs of candy and put out little candy bowls throughout the house.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

My Plan is sort of fluid but goes like this

Shredded Italian Beef in Crockpot
Buns
Meat and cheese and cracker tray
Little Smokies in Crockpot

Veggie tray
Deviled eggs
Some kind of cheese spread or cold dip

Cake Balls decorated like eyeballs
Rice Krispy treats decorated
Brownies decorated
Cheesecake with spider web drawn on it

Buffet style 30 or so guests, everyone serves themselves. We serve pop and water, it's BYOB.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Palladino said:


> I'm doing Creepy Hollow this year so I'm trying to stick to the theme for the after haunt dinner:
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Soup
> Pork Chops with Apples
> ...


Cooked potatoes will keep themselves pretty warm in a covered pot before you mash them. Already mashed potatoes can be kept warm in a slow cooker on low, or in a low oven covered. In my family, we usually peel and cut the potatoes a day in advance and keep them covered in water in the fridge and boil them about 40 or so minutes before we plan to eat!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Everyone's menus sound delicious!  And I would agree with unloved poet about the mash potatoes, we have a smaller slow cooker we use for the potatoes as there is usually some form of stew or chilli bubbling away in our larger one.


----------



## Craftibilities (Oct 5, 2017)

Party theme this year is biohazard, zombie apocalypse and food to match. Just finished tags.

Salsa dip - Infectious waste
Pulled pork - Zombie flesh
Cold cuts - Fresh meat or Cured epidermis ( I printed both)
Deviled eggs - Zombie eyeballs
Green mac & cheese - Toxic waste
Cream cheese dip in a brain mold - Radioactive brain

Not pictured - 

Meatballs - Tangy Testies
Beef Jerky - Salty Scabs

and I have a few more.


----------



## hrob1234 (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow,Wow,Wow!Everyone's menus sounds and looks amazing!!!I have to admit planning the menu for our party is probably my favorite part of party planning and maybe the reason we always go over board on food every year.So I have finally finalized our menu for the party with only a week to spare.We do the shopping the friday before.So here goes.

Beverages:
Lime sherbet witch's brew punch
Butter Beer with and without spirits
We also have a mad scientist bar set up for our guests to make their own drinks.

Spider shaped bread bowl W/ goblin dip and cracker- its a bean and cheese type dip
Beefy Eyeball tarts-cream cheese pastry tart with meatball inside
Haunted Taco Tarts-crescent shaped dough filled with taco filling
Devilled Eggs
Crockpot Sweet and Sour Lil Smokies

For the sweets-
Carmel Apple Dip with sliced red apples
mini red velvet cupcakes with cream cheese frosting
spider peanut butter cup cookies
Ghost marshmallow brownies
Candy corn

I am trying quite a few new recipes out this year I found on www.razzledazzlerecipes.com I am quite excited because I have tried recipes from there for other holidays and they were a success.Only bad thing is the site doesn't have any pictures for the recipes so you kinda have to wing it.But all in all they have amazing recipes.


----------

